
A handy guide to making money in open source - chippy
https://github.com/nayafia/lemonade-stand
======
johnmyleswhite
Really glad to see this, but I think we really need to assess how much money
is available from each of these channels. My experience with some of these
channels (e.g. bounties) is that the effective hourly wage is radically lower
than offered by any industry position.

